# New Raleigh Motus - latest



## cakeface (25 Nov 2016)

Well after a lot of umming and ahhing I've finally decided to buy a Raleigh Motus. I test rode one yesterday and couldn't stop smiling. The motor is a bit noisier than I would like but not enough to be a deal breaker. 
Going uphill was brilliant even in Economy mode, loved it. £2000 seems a lot to spend but if it gets me enthused about riding again it will be worth it.
Only downside is waiting until I can collect it from LBS but that's my request NOT them being slow.

Ticking off the days.
Big thanks to Anne W top for her enthusiasm for this machine.


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2016)

Congrats and enjoy! That's a big investment, but if it gets you out in the fresh air and enjoying cycling again, then good for you - go for it!

Don't forget to post up some piccies once it arrives ...


----------



## raleighnut (25 Nov 2016)




----------



## voyager (25 Nov 2016)

.............................................................................................


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2016)

What sort of mileage do you get from the motus?


----------



## cakeface (26 Nov 2016)

welsh dragon said:


> What sort of mileage do you get from the motus?


I can't give you a definitive answer to this yet as I haven't collected it yet, LBS has to order it from Raleigh. On the test ride the computer was showing 35 miles in Economy mode, which isn't bad for a near 18 stone lump going up a long drag somewhere near Lampeter☺. That dropped to 23 in Tour mode on a steeper section.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Nov 2016)

cakeface said:


> I can't give you a definitive answer to this yet as I haven't collected it yet, LBS has to order it from Raleigh. On the test ride the computer was showing 35 miles in Economy mode, which isn't bad for a near 18 stone lump going up a long drag somewhere near Lampeter☺. That dropped to 23 in Tour mode on a steeper section.



The range meter on a Bosch bike uses a number of parameters, including recent power consumption.

So what it was telling you is the battery would last 23 miles if the long drag lasted that long.

Put another way, there's a near 10-mile downhill stretch of the C2C path near me.

Gong down it on my Bosch bike I can get the range meter up to 200 miles remaining.

Clearly that's ludicrous, but the battery would last that long if you could all but freewheel for 200 miles.

The range meter is a bit too clever for its own good.

The bar meter gives a better indication, although once you've used the bike for a bit you will get to know what to expect from your chosen combination of route, assist level, and speed.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Nov 2016)

Be aware that the batteries don't perform as well in cold conditions as they do when it is warm (both in charging and use)


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Be aware that the batteries don't perform as well in cold conditions as they do when it is warm (both in charging and use)



That's another good point.

I can only guess what capacity I lose when it's very cold, but I reckon it's about 10 per cent.

Equates to around four or five miles, which doesn't sound a lot but does make a difference on a 35/40 mile ride.


----------



## cakeface (7 Jan 2017)

At long last I have become the proud owner of a shiny new Raliegh Motus. It took an age to sort out the Bank, but at last I have got it .
Just as I was about to go and collect it the drizzle started so the first ride was in the rain, but I really enjoyed it and the bike went like dream for th 6 mile trip home. I will need to go back to LBS for a quick adjustment to the deraillieur as the chain rubs in bottom gear, but its not the first time thats happened on a new bike.
Can't wait to go for a proper spin on it, the upright position makes me feel a bit like a Derny rider in a Kierin but my neck felt better than it does on drops or flat bars. 
So far I lurv it to bits.


----------



## cakeface (2 Jun 2017)

Well after nearly 6months and 900 miles I am still loving the Motus.
The longest ride has been 34 miles (hottest day of the year).
It took a while to sort out the saddle height but now it's right it's pretty good.
Apart from the electric assist the brakes are best I've ever used. They are hydraulic rim brakes and are powerful, progressive and very light to operate.
I don't know if I am losing much weight but my waist and backside are much trimmer and I have so much more energy for doing other stuff.
Next year I think I might do a few short tours on it.
Happy days


----------



## AnneW (21 Jun 2017)

Cakeface, I have a Raleigh Motus and I am in love! It's given me my cycling buzz back and there's nothing I won't attempt. Longest ride so far is 44 miles (Manchester to Chester) and the battery was lasted well. (Tip from my LBS is to press reset when your looking at the miles left as it doesn't always do it itself). 
I'm now commuting 19 miles a day, as well as cycling for pleasure. It's the bees knees.


----------

